# OK folks - get ready for the daughter



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

saint? ha! You are a GOD! :greenwithenvy:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> saint? ha! You are a GOD! :greenwithenvy:


Welcome to AT! Just remember, when you go back to work DON'T spend all day here - it can get you behind real quick.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

oh no. no time at work for play!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

All daddy's are saints in their children's eyes. I know I am.:wink: Don't worry, we won't ruin it for her, at least not right away.


Welcome Daughter-of-Lee!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JPrice said:


> oh no. no time at work for play!


You mean "No time for work at play.", didn't you??


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> All daddy's are saints in their children's eyes. I know I am.:wink: Don't worry, we won't ruin it for her, at least not right away.
> 
> 
> Welcome Daughter-of-Lee!!


Well, if the girl can read, she'll soon know the 'truth' about her lizzard wielding Dad.. :mg: :fear: 

 But I promise not to send her any thread links.. :nono: :lol: :wink:

Welcome Ms Price.. :tea: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> oh no. no time at work for play!


Yea right :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, if the girl can read, she'll soon know the 'truth' about her lizzard wielding Dad.. :mg: :fear:
> 
> But I promise not to send her any thread links.. :nono: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Welcome Ms Price.. :tea: :wink:


Ms Price  come on it's just Jennifer! :wink:

And Sticky, I know as a MOD you can OR can not do a lot of things, so I'm counting on you.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ms Price  come on it's just Jennifer! :wink:
> 
> And Sticky, I know as a MOD you can OR can not do a lot of things, so I'm counting on you.


Ok, I stand corrected.. :welcome: Jennifer... :yo: :wave3:

and yes.. I can, but know to honor the elderly members of the forums, such as myself.. :zip: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome. I have been around my father's friends before and understand the "fish" tales and the talk and I still love him! :zip:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> You mean "No time for work at play.", didn't you??


I have been out of work for almost two weeks now. I have mastered the PLay, I need to get reacquainted with the work!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> Thank you all so much for the warm welcome. I have been around my father's friends before and understand the "fish" tales and the talk and I still love him! :zip:


Well just DON'T believe a word that Bees might type. 

Trust me, he'll be on this thread like stink on the toilet as soon as he sees it. :tongue:

Sure you don't want to go to Raleigh with me tonight? I know you can't shoot yet, but at least you can get an idea of what you've got yourself into.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sure you don't want to go to Raleigh with me tonight? I know you can't shoot yet, but at least you can get an idea of what you've got yourself into.


hmm, it is a thought, let me talk to Pook. What time do you leave?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> hmm, it is a thought, let me talk to Pook. What time do you leave?


OK, you seemed to have caught on to this forum pretty quick. So just to see how good you are, I'm going to answer your question in a PM (Private Message). I a few minutes you should notice in the upper right area of the screen an indication that you have a PM. You might already have one since I've entered a "Friendship Request".


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

okay slow drip...still waiting for that PM. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

jprice said:


> i have been out of work for almost two weeks now. I have mastered the play, i need to get reacquainted with the work!


don"t do it!!! It's a trap!!!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

JPrice said:


> okay slow drip...still waiting for that PM. :wink:


He's lost in cyberland Happens to them old folks all the time.....


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

swerve said:


> He's lost in cyberland Happens to them old folks all the time.....


more often than you know with him! :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

swerve said:


> He's lost in cyberland Happens to them old folks all the time.....


Now she's lost - haven't heard back from my reply to her reply to my PM. Oops, PM just arrived.

And WHO you calling OLD? :tongue:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And WHO you calling OLD? :tongue:


So your new friends do know you well!:tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JPrice said:


> So your new friends do know you well!:tongue:


That we do... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> That we do... :chortle: :wink:


Here's the plan Sticky. 

I'm picking her up at 3 PM 

Going to an archery shop (The BowSmithe) north of here to pick up some Limbsavers - Jennifer drools

Leaving there and going to help a friend set up his computers for an estate auction in a couple weeks - Jennifer bored

From there we're headed to Carolina Outdoors in Raleigh, but eating at the Chinese buffet first - Jennifer drools more

Jennifer gets to meet Jarlicker, FirstMaxx, Chopper Steve, and more - Jennifer ukey:

Then we shoot some spots - Jennifer is back to drooling


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Here's the plan Sticky.
> 
> Leaving there and going to help a friend set up his computers for an estate auction in a couple weeks - Jennifer bored


more like ukey: in the corner trying not to draw attention to myself!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I am out Pops. See ya @ 3. The only formal gown I still have is my wedding dress, hope that is cool.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Here's the plan Sticky.
> 
> I'm picking her up at 3 PM
> 
> ...





JPrice said:


> more like ukey: in the corner trying not to draw attention to myself!


Sound like ya better bring along an extra bib, and perhaps one of those little paper bags they put in the seat pockets on the airlines... :zip: :lol:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> more like ukey: in the corner trying not to draw attention to myself!


Ha, you haven't seen this indoor range - there are no corners expect at the target end and you SURE don't want to hang out there.



JPrice said:


> I am out Pops. See ya @ 3. The only formal gown I still have is my wedding dress, hope that is cool.


Your wedding gown will be fine - you should fit right in. :wink:



IGluIt4U said:


> Sound like ya better bring along an extra bib, and perhaps one of those little paper bags they put in the seat pockets on the airlines... :zip: :lol:


I still got my "sweat" towel "somewhere" in the back of the car. Should serve the purpose well, if it's not to "ripe".


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ha, you haven't seen this indoor range - there are no corners expect at the target end and you SURE don't want to hang out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noukey: during the shoot
ukey: with the estate auction stuff!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, JP, see just how "powerful" your daddy can be. Note your avatar. :wink:

Sometimes, it's not what you know, it's who you know. :tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well just DON'T believe a word that Bees might type.
> 
> Trust me, he'll be on this thread like stink on the toilet as soon as he sees it. :tongue:
> 
> Sure you don't want to go to Raleigh with me tonight? I know you can't shoot yet, but at least you can get an idea of what you've got yourself into.


welcome Jennifier and I am the only one you can believe the rest are just full of Hot Air, speakin of that where is Mac?



> Yeah daddy, buy her a bow!


Ask for more than one, Spot bow, field bow, hunting bow

come on Daddy by her a bow not this kind either


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, JP, see just how "powerful" your daddy can be. Note your avatar. :wink:
> 
> Sometimes, it's not what you know, it's who you know. :tongue:


NOT FAIR! I see I am the underdog here. That's okay. I will plot my revenge now. I may be his mommie but I am still me!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> NOT FAIR! I see I am the underdog here. That's okay. I will plot my revenge now. I may be his mommie but I am still me!


Choose any avatar you like - if you need help in finding/sizing one just let me know.

See you in about an hour.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> if you need help in finding/sizing one just let me know.


Thanks Daddy :bartstush:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Bees said:


> welcome Jennifier and I am the only one you can believe the rest are just full of Hot Air, speakin of that where is Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I like you already! Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> welcome Jennifier and I am the only one you can believe the rest are just full of Hot Air, speakin of that where is Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Bees, 
Mac if off on his hot air balloon trip. From what I heard, they had to tie Mac to the basket - seems he had more hot air than the balloon. 

But speaking of Mac, he has a Leopard that he said she was welcomed to use for a while before buying anything - just to see if she really has the bug. But WE know how that goes, don't we. :wink:

Might have to wander over to the "ladies" forum and seek some advise - of course, me being in the ladies forum may lead to a permanent "vacation" from AT.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Might have to wander over to the "ladies" forum and seek some advise - of course, me being in the ladies forum may lead to a permanent "vacation" from AT.


You mean I have been hanging out in here and I could have been gossiping with the women? :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

JPrice said:


> You mean I have been hanging out in here and I could have been gossiping with the women? :wink:



oh ya!

Jennifer what is your draw length????


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> You mean I have been hanging out in here and I could have been gossiping with the women? :wink:


Oh, you've only scratched the surface of AT. There's actually a very good thread in the "ladies" forum now that you'd probably enjoy reading - title is something like "first practice".

But stay out of MUTANTVILLE! That's where Sticky (IGluIt4U) hangs out and corruption will be soon to follow. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> oh ya!
> 
> Jennifer what is your draw length????


Bees, we haven't even got that far yet - will try to get her measured this evening.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Draw length? Ha, I have no clue. I am pretty green, daddy only let me touch his bow once!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> Draw length? Ha, I have no clue. I am pretty green, daddy only let me touch his bow once!


Keep your hands off my lizard! 

See you figured out the avatar yourself - at least you got your daddy's "smart" genes.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay, if I have this figured out right, by arm span is 66 inches so my draw length is 26.4?


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Keep your hands off my lizard!
> 
> See you figured out the avatar yourself - at least you got your daddy's "smart" genes.


We can hope I got more of the "smart" and less of the "pragmatic"!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> Okay, if I have this figured out right, by arm span is 66 inches so my draw length is 26.4?


OK, I know you're home alone - I can just imagine how you managed to measure yourself. 

Yes, your math is correct - 26" would be a good "starting" DL to work with. You must have been reading some of the links I gave you earlier.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, I know you're home alone - I can just imagine how you managed to measure yourself.
> 
> Yes, your math is correct - 26" would be a good "starting" DL to work with. You must have been reading some of the links I gave you earlier.


I am very resourceful!


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the AT Party!!:jazzmatazzes: There are quite a few characters on here, but they are some of the best folks around...and more often than not, quite full of it.........information mostly.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Welcome to AT Jprice...tell jarlicker sarge say he sucks...

Tell your dad the same...:nyah:

Just don't listen to his shooting adivce (try and get it from jarlicker...) you'll be way better off in the long run...

Almost makes me want to head to Carolina Outdoor tonight, but its a bit far to drive...

Hey prag...I got some arrows jprice might need...I got the stuff...


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome to the party Jennifer, but if you are really interested in archery pay attention to what Jarlicker says and ignore everyone else, he's the onlyone in NC. that knows what he's doing:wink::icon_1_lol:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

tabarch said:


> welcome to the party Jennifer, but if you are really interested in archery pay attention to what Jarlicker says and ignore everyone else, he's the onlyone in NC. that knows what he's doing:wink::icon_1_lol:


I imagine kward, keith brown, rangeplayer, Randy Hendrix, etc... might disagree with that...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard JPrice......:RockOn:

did you get a guaranteed return ticket ??.. you might need that....:tongue:


there's an awful lot of forked tongue-talk and way tooo much dysfunction in 

this group!!!

Just shoot; dont think; stare at the X ....:zip:

_ITS SUPER EASY_...hehehehehehe , or as easy as you want it to 

be...

you know....your'e already hooked and you haven't even started 

yet !! ....usually the log-in and avatars come _after_ you get a 

bow...:tongue: my guess is you will be flinging arrows and posting-up 

before work on monday ! :wink:

cheers for JP....:darkbeer:,


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Welcome to the AT Party!!:jazzmatazzes: There are quite a few characters on here, but they are some of the best folks around...and more often than not, quite full of it.........information mostly.


Thanks! I think I have met some pretty cool people so far and already agree.....they are pretty full of it!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Welcome to AT Jprice...tell jarlicker sarge say he sucks...
> 
> Tell your dad the same...:nyah:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sarg, already heard about you too! :tongue: We had a great time last night at Carolina Outdoor. I think I learned something, not sure yet!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> Welcome aboard JPrice......:RockOn:Thanks
> 
> did you get a guaranteed return ticket ??.. you might need that....:tongue:
> I am already wondering about that!
> ...


To ME!:cheers:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

JPrice said:


> Thanks Sarg, already heard about you too! :tongue: We had a great time last night at Carolina Outdoor. I think I learned something, not sure yet!


 You're going to fit in just fine around here...be careful what you learn...and next time you need a good laugh, get jarlicker to tell you the goat story...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JPrice said:


> Thanks! I think I have met some pretty cool people so far and already agree.....they are pretty full of it!


Hey!!! I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I am getting pretty impatient about getting to shoot. I told daddy last night I needed two more weeks but I am beginning to think that is TOO LONG! Maybe we can spend that time trying to find something for me to shoot.:archery::archery:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> I am getting pretty impatient about getting to shoot. I told daddy last night I needed two more weeks but I am beginning to think that is TOO LONG! Maybe we can spend that time trying to find something for me to shoot.:archery::archery:


Don't get impatient! Remember me blowing out my shoulder just after I started? We sure don't want you blowing out "anything" by starting too early.

As soon as Mac gets back from his hot air balloon trip, we'll have a bow. May have to look around for rest, sight, scope, etc., but we'll get you going. Sarge has already said that he has some arrows and Mac has some Redlines that he won't be shooting.

You'll be looked after - now just get healed - and "wait your turn". :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You'll be looked after - now just get healed - and "wait your turn". :wink:


Never been too good at that.:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> Never been too good at that.:wink:


Getting healed or being patient?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I can probably help with a sight as well. I've got an older toxonics I don't use...Its a Lefty, but can be configured for RH use pretty easily...I've also got a couple different arrow options and might even have a scope that could work...

You could let her get started with one of the Genesis bows jarlicker has hanging in the barn at DCWC. They are pretty light draw weight...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Getting healed or being patient?


I'm guessing patientence...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I can probably help with a sight as well. I've got an older toxonics I don't use...Its a Lefty, but can be configured for RH use pretty easily...I've also got a couple different arrow options and might even have a scope that could work...
> 
> You could let her get started with one of the Genesis bows jarlicker has hanging in the barn at DCWC. They are pretty light draw weight...


One of the Genesis bows would be a good option as well. I have a Viper scope that can be used on either side, so now it looks like the sight and scope are covered. :wink:

And I have no doubt that Eddie would more than welcome her to use one of his releases - they seemed to enjoy each other's company last evening. 

Just hang in there "foml" - we'll get you set up. But start saving your money now, so that after you've had some time with the begged, borrowed, and stolen items, you'll be set to get your own set up. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

JPrice said:


> I am getting pretty impatient about getting to shoot. I told daddy last night I needed two more weeks but I am beginning to think that is TOO LONG! Maybe we can spend that time trying to find something for me to shoot.:archery::archery:


 we can shoot the bull


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I am great at shooting the BULL!!!

Prag, patience is always the issue. (Geez, I am already calling you Prag!)

Thanks for all the loans. Now I need someone to teach me how to use it!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> I am great at shooting the BULL!!!
> 
> Prag, patience is always the issue. (Geez, I am already calling you Prag!)
> 
> Thanks for all the loans. *Now I need someone to teach me how to use it!*:wink:


Hey, don't forget that I know folks in high places here on AT - comments like that may lead to an "AT vacation". :wink:

Besides you were standing right there last night when CS convinced the new guy that everything he had on his bow wasn't any good - just ask him how to shoot a bow.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Besides you were standing right there last night when Chopper Steve convinced the new guy that everything he had on his bow wasn't any good - just ask him how to shoot a bow.


I forgot to bring my notebook and extra pens. :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JPrice said:


> I forgot to bring my notebook and extra pens. :tongue:


Oh you'll soon learn why they use pencils in Carowhina....  :zip: :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh you'll soon learn why they use pencils in Carowhina....  :zip: :wink:


Hey Sticky, there's a reply for you in the thread on centering housing or pin. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey Sticky, there's a reply for you in the thread on centering housing or pin. :wink:


Yea, saw it.. still :set1_thinking: of my reply... :zip:  :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, saw it.. still :set1_thinking: of my reply... :zip:  :wink:


Don't think to hard or it might hurt! Besides, you opened yourself wide open with your post. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't think to hard or it might hurt! Besides, you opened yourself wide open with your post. :wink:


Ya, kinda figured one of my 'friends' would chime in on that one... :zip:  :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I see you lurking jarlicker...you suck...:nyah:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

It is good to suck and be out shooting. rather than still still you know and not out shooting. Just go kick the soccer ball around you may feel better, but I doubt it.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> It is good to suck and be out shooting. rather than still still you know and not out shooting. Just go kick the soccer ball around you may feel better, but I doubt it.


:fencing:...you got me there...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Saint....Lee not only are you a good friend and dad...but one hell of a magician...David Blane would be proud because you have her fooled:wink:



Welcome to AT JP


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Saint....Lee not only are you a good friend and dad...but one hell of a magician...David Blane would be proud because you have her fooled:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to AT JP


Hornet, I may be an even better magician than you think - go back and read her reply - I think she used the term "god" to describe me. :wink: 

You need to come on down to NC and have a little more outdoor fun before it's completely over for the year. I live within 2 miles of the AmTrak station - they won't let you carry a bow on board, but you can UPS it to the house, jump the train and come visit. I think we could find somewhere for you to sleep. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hornet, I may be an even better magician than you think - go back and read her reply - I think she used the term "god" to describe me. :wink:
> 
> You need to come on down to NC and have a little more outdoor fun before it's completely over for the year. I live within 2 miles of the AmTrak station - they won't let you carry a bow on board, but you can UPS it to the house, jump the train and come visit. I think we could find somewhere for you to sleep. :wink:


I saw that.....I just figured it was the "Meds" talking:wink:

I am all put away for field already for the most part:embara: Nino and I were talking today about setting up for the dredded concrete game....but things are a changing....I will be down your way more then likely before you know it.:wink:

But thanks buddy:darkbeer:

and Amtrak can't keep the Brownell off a train....trust me....ask Spec and nybohunter...I checked my bow after Nationals...they thought it was a guitar case


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> It is good to suck and be out shooting. rather than still still you know and not out shooting. Just go kick the soccer ball around you may feel better, but I doubt it.


Isn't it funny that all these people that suck keep beating up on ole' Sarge :doh:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I saw that.....I just figured it was the "Meds" talking:wink:
> 
> .they thought it was a guitar case


And that is exactly what I am blaming it on! ukey:

Yeah for great national security!!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Here to straight shooting in the rain today Prag! Good luck.:greenwithenvy::tea:


----------

